# Are there any  sites you can use/download photos from without infringing copyright?



## archimedes (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm writing an e book (fiction) and I was wondering if anyone knows of any good sites that I could download photos from (for free) - for illustration purposes without infringing copyright. (Some sites claim their photos are copyright free but the photos are water-marked with the sites name - and they ask for subscription).

Thank you in advance!


----------



## AtlanshiaSpirit (Jun 18, 2013)

Find a photo you like, and then ping a message to the owner, asking if they would be willing to allow you to use it. Otherwise, what sort of imagine would you be interested in.


----------



## PiP (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi archimedes,

Check out Where to Get Photos For Your Blog « Writerland

Meghan explains how to use images licensed under Creative Commons and provides a guide to all the Creative Commons logos and codes.

It's also worth reading the comments section for additional information.

Hope this helps?

Carole


----------

